# Round 2



## Bill NH (Nov 19, 2008)

Got out again last weekend and put another 110 rounds thru my M&P 45. I actually think I like it even more. Once again the gun performed without a hitch. Grouping was better this week than last. Worked on squeezing the trigger and my breathing also. I find I really have to focus on this where I never had to before. Most of my shooting before was with shotgun bird hunting. 
I was able to shoot my cousins 357 revolver with both .38 rounds and 357 rounds. I found this gun very hard to shoot accurately. The sites where horrible. He felt the same and loved the M&P. 
I was planning on swapping the grip size to medium for 50 round and see if I noticed a difference but forgot to, I was having to good a time. What have been other people's results when swapping sizes.
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Try all three. It can make a big difference.


----------



## Fets25 (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't swapped them at the range yet, but I am pretty comfortable with the large grip on it. I tried putting the medium on at home and it didn't hold right at all, and small is out of the question. 

Anyone else just love the large grip? I fear it will spoil me if I try shooting a different gun such as my friend's glock which feels more like the medium. lol


----------

